# General investing question



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Sorry - I realize this isn't really tax related - but I am sure one of you wise people will have an opinion.

I pretty much hold all of my fixed income investments to maturity.

Aside from a handful of corporate bonds (which are rapidly dropping in value) I am invested exclusively in T-Bills (in the US). Those 'bonds' in essence are earning 0% interest.

Can anyone point out if I would be making a mistake if at this point I were to switch my strategy and invest exclusively in 5 yr TIPS ? (Aside for diversification of course). TIPS are going to give me the same return of principal, (if held to maturity) they are not going to provide less than 0% interest...

Even in Mexico I am considering purchasing some UDIBONOS to complement my 1 year CETES - the difference there is that my CETES are earning 6% (before the taxes paid to both Mexico and the US).

Thanks


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@MangoTango -- I haven't owned any fixed income investments, in over 40 years, and I am not a financial advisor. With that said, the premise of TIPS appears sound. Individual - Treasury Inflation-Protected Securities (TIPS) Inflation is certainly on the rise, with no end in sight -- considering what you are currently invested in, I don't see any potential "mistake," to switch your fixed income assets to TIPS. Maybe someone else, with some real world experience, will reply. Cheers, 255


----------

